# Changement horaire



## Lilly (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Il y a un an, j’ai établi un contrat avec un parent employeur (4jrs/semaine horaires irréguliers) et il ne s’agit pas d’un contrat exceptionnel (financièrement parlant).
Dans le courant de l’année ce contrat a été modifié (légèrement) à la hausse.
À ce jour le parent employeur m’annonce qu’il désire mettre deux jours par semaine le petit A à la crèche.
Mon objectif étant d’accepter à la condition de modifier le taux horaire afin de retomber sur contrat initial. Qu’en pensez-vous?
Merci pour vos retours et très belle journée à vous☺️


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Juillet 2022)

Très bonne idée.


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

oui, bien sur, au pire, il vous licencie, ce qui vous permettra de retrouver vite un autre contrat, mieux pour vous, à la crèche, ils seront bien obligés de donner des horaires réguliers


----------



## Lilly (29 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup, ça me conforte dans mon idée 🙂


----------



## Jess (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Alors passer de 4 jours a 2 jours sous prétexte que les pe veulent mettre le petit à la crèche , je proposerai mon tarif bien plus élevé pour tout vous dire j’ai fait une grille tarifaire qui diminue plus y a d’heure de garde et si l’année est complète ou incomplète.
Si les pe ne sont pas d’accord dans ce cas qu’il prenne la crèche pour 4 jours et vous trouvez un autre contrat


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je pense que vous êtes en situation de force. Ces parents employeurs ne se sont certainement vu attribuer que 2 jours en crèche. 
Si vous refusez l'avenant, il leur restera 2 possibilités : continuer à vous confier leur enfant comme prévu au contrat initial ou vous licencier. Mais là problème pour eux pour les jours où la crèche ne peut pas prendre leur enfant en accueil. Il y a donc une grande probabilité qu'ils décident de ne rien changer au contrat d'accueil initial.
Mais si vous acceptez l'avenant alors oui il faut augmenter votre taux horaire. Maintenant, l'augmenter à hauteur pour ne rien perdre en salaire ... Je ne sais pas si cela sera possible. J'ai un barème tarifaire évolutif en fonction du nombre d'heures travaillées : moins il y a d'heures plus l'heure est chère.


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

Catie, elle disait qu'elle pensait mettre au même salaire que le premier qu'ils avaient signé ensemble,  ensuite, ils ont augmenté le contrat. 
Je serai elle, je refuserait tout changement, car si la crèche leur dit ensuite qu'ils ont de la place tous les jours, ils vont sûrement la licencier.
Il vaut mieux que ce soit en septembre parce que c'est la grande période des appels


----------



## kikine (29 Juillet 2022)

le problème c'est surtout le plafond qui risque de coincer le taux horaire max pour 2 jours d'accueil est bien plus faible que pour 4 jours...
perso je refuse un tel avenant car du coup même avec un taux horaire plus conséquent tu vas te retrouver avec un petit contrat impossible a compléter...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Perso je refuse l'avenant et cherche un autre contrat sauf si vous avez du mal à trouver dans votre coin ! dans ce cas tarif très très élevé pour leur faire les pieds ... mais c'est tout ou rien !


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Moi je refuse l'avenant : je ne rattraperai jamais la part de salaire perdue même en augmentant sensiblement mon taux horaire. Je me retrouverai avec un temps partiel très difficile à compléter. De plus l'argument d'attendre septembre : et bien avec la période de préavis de fin de contrat, nous y sommes en septembre. Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## LadyA. (29 Juillet 2022)

Je dis ok mais je garde le même salaire, et c'est non  négociable, je n'ai pas signé à la base pour 2 jours , et je me contrefous si ça dépasse le plafond, ça c'est pas mon problème s'ils doivent payer les charges 😁. Sinon ils me licencient.
Demandez leur s'ils accepteraient une baisse d'heures et surtout de salaire de la part de leur employeur.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Oui LadyA une maman même si je n'avais plus que le sien n'avait plus son mercredi après avoir rechangé de travail ! mais avait son jeudi ... têtue comme je suis je n'ai pas voulu caler j'ai gardé mon mercredi (gardé par le papi) et j'ai eu aussi mon jeudi mais les PE ne m'ont rien retiré de sur ma mensualisation ... cela sur quelques mois car après elle a eu de nouveau son mercredi ! super d'avoir 2 jours dans la semaine !!! donc tout à fait possible de laisser les 4 jours dont 2 seulement seront travaillés c'est eux qui changent pour vous retirer 2 jours pour la crèche à prendre ou à laisser ! vous avez signé pour 4 jours point barre ... Je refuse l'avenant ...


----------



## Jess (29 Juillet 2022)

j’ai débuter le métier en avril et je me rend déjà compte qu’il ne faut rien lâché car franchement les pe ne se gêne pas pour faire ce qu’il veulent … vous devriez refuser car vous allez voir le jour où il pourront mettre le petit à la crèche bye bye la nounou trop gentille et peu être la galère pour vous d’en retrouver un vite 
Je vous raconte mon histoire de contrat mi avril on me contacte pour un contrat du 1er mai au 31 août j’accepte car la maman avais une place pour son petit en septembre avec la nounou de sa fille et moi avait un contrat à mi temps qui devient un temps complet au 1 août donc sa me convenait très bien , début juin je lui demande si c’est toujours ok pour finir le contrat comme prévu étant donner que c’est un cdi je ne voulais pas être coincé si la maman décide de me garder sans me licencier du coup , et là me dis ah bah non je vous garde jusqu’à ce qu’il rentre à l’école … pour moi ok je décide de refuser l’es appel que je reçois pour septembre et bah voilà 1er juillet je reçoit une lettre m’informant du retrait de l’enfant pour le 30 juillet donc à partir de maintenant je ne serai plus gentille et je suivrai au pied de la lettre mon contrat de basse voilà tout 
Tout sa pour te dire soit tu te bah pour garder ton contrat actuelle sinon bye bye et prend un autre


----------



## Lilly (29 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos précieux conseils🤗


----------

